# best way to launch



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

what is the best way to launch? do you want the tires to kinda chirp allitle or do you want them hooked up completely.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

98sx said:


> what is the best way to launch? do you want the tires to kinda chirp allitle or do you want them hooked up completely.



just get those tires to GRIP...the time that your tires are peeling out is wasted time that they COULD be gripping


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

There are several discussions on topic at the sr20 forum. Check this one out.

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=66508

Lew


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> just get those tires to GRIP...the time that your tires are peeling out is wasted time that they COULD be gripping


Bullshit.......

That works just fine when you are talking about slicks, but with a street tire you actually gain maximum traction with a little wheelslip. Then you have to factor in the car's powerband...........ealry SE-R's for instance don't get into full swing until 4500+ rpm, and after doing a lot of trial and error, I've found that my best launches and 60ft times come from dumping the clutch at a high enough rpm to spin my tires up to 4800-5000rpm (this is the point they STOP spinning). 

Getting no wheelspin will just bog the engine, causing you to get a shitty launch.

Even a GA16DE will do best with spinning the tires up to around 4000rpm or so......


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

BIGBULS said:


> Bullshit.......
> 
> That works just fine when you are talking about slicks, but with a street tire you actually gain maximum traction with a little wheelslip. Then you have to factor in the car's powerband...........ealry SE-R's for instance don't get into full swing until 4500+ rpm, and after doing a lot of trial and error, I've found that my best launches and 60ft times come from dumping the clutch at a high enough rpm to spin my tires up to 4800-5000rpm (this is the point they STOP spinning).
> 
> ...


I've got an o2 spec and I'm havng trouble with 1/4 mile times. I don't spin my tires, should I be spinning them or just chirping them?


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

02bluespec said:


> I've got an o2 spec and I'm havng trouble with 1/4 mile times. I don't spin my tires, should I be spinning them or just chirping them?


Spec V's are a little different than earlier SE-R's and even GA's..........they (Spec's) have a TON of low end torque.

With a Spec V you should should be feathering the clutch out of the hole, with minimal wheelspin, and both clutch and tires should be fully hooked up by no later than 3000rpm (maybe even as low as 2500....experiment a little). Basically, you have to drive them like a V8.

Try a controlled clutch drop from around 1600-1800rpm, or a quick slip from a slightly higher rpm. Either way, you *may* not be able to go full throttle straight off the bat due to the 02 Spec's ridiculously short 1st gear. Just experiment a little and see what gets you the best 60ft times (low 2.2's to high 2.1's are generally what do shoot for)..........be aware that monkeying with the tire pressures at a track can help a lot too..........try something around 25psi (front) or so for a good launch. Remember.........ideally, you will have the tires just turning over, with full hookup by ~3K where the engine really starts to pull hard.

One other thing............make sure you are taking every gear to as close to the rev limit as possible (without hitting it of course) to get your best times........the Spec's may have a solid midrange, but they still need to rev to get maximum performance.


----------

